# In Memory of Ethel Bujnovsky



## MartialArtsChic (Mar 8, 2004)

In Memory of my mom, Ethel Bujnovsky, who died on 2/29/04.  The greatest and most supportive mom in the world.  She was so proud that I started MA and followed in my father's footsteps and loved to watch me "kick butt".

She will have a front row seat w/my Dad at my BB test on 3/14/04.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 8, 2004)

MartialArtsChic said:
			
		

> In Memory of my mom, Ethel Bujnovsky, who died on 2/29/04. The greatest and most supportive mom in the world. She was so proud that I started MA and followed in my father's footsteps and loved to watch me "kick butt".
> 
> She will have a front row seat w/my Dad at my BB test on 3/14/04.


 
Best Wishes on your up-coming test. My thoughts go out for your mother as well.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2004)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Shodan (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Mom- my thoughts and prayers are with you.

  Best of luck to you on your black belt test- please let us know how it goes!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------

